
Help with tablet's MA-L info - nkduodu
i logged into my router to check devices and their access times. i clicked on my son&#x27;s tablet&#x27;s MAC address and this comes up:<p>00‐20‐91   (hex)    J125, NATIONAL SECURITY AGENCY 002091     (base 16)    J125, NATIONAL SECURITY AGENCY         9800 SAVAGE ROAD         FT. MEADE  MD  20755‐6000         US
Your attention is called to the fact that the firms and numbers listed may not always be obvious in product implementation. Some manufacturers subcontract component manufacture and others include registered firms&#x27; MA­L in their products.<p>what does this mean? the tablet is being monitored by the NSA?
======
MaysonL
It's likely that your kid is pranking around by spoofing a MAC address
belonging to the NSA.

